# PhotoDigest - Locations, Equipment Reviews, Articles



## nbarreto (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello all !
I just launched a Digest Blog about Photography.
The blog will be updated on a weekly basis, with new equipment reviews, new photography based on a weekly subject and new articles with exciting tips and techniques.

Tell me what you think and what sort of information you would like to have access to, so that I can improve the blog.

Thanks !

You can visit the blog at: http://photodigest.blogspot.com


----------

